# Arnaque Paypal ?



## pickwick (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai reçu ce message .... qu'en pensez vous ? belle arnaque non ?
Paypal Customer!

We are International Cargo Company, located in Belarus, Minsk. The situation in Belarus is so difficult that we can't directly work with Paypal. Belarus doesn't exist in Payapal countries list.

But we don't want to lose our clients and we need your help! You could exchange money for us and earn good commission!

OFFER DESCRIPTION:

1. Our clients send payment (for Cargo transportation service) to YOUR Paypal account. 2. You make an exchange for us, using any convenient methods: Western Union, Moneygram, e-gold or any other method. We operate with the sums up to 20.000 dollars per one transaction.

COMMISSION: The more quickly you work - the more money you earn! Your salary directly depends on speed of an exchange:

INSTANT EXCHANGE (REAL-TIME) - 21% (you must use your own money or ATM card)
ONE DAY (24h) - 14% (you can use your own money or ATM Paypal card)
TWO DAY (48h) - 9% (you can send your Paypal to your banking account)
THREE DAYS AND MORE - 5%  (you can use Wire Transfer function for withdraw money to your banking account)

And please don't waste our time in case you reckon that we want to steal your money . We never do such things. We prefer honour business.
Other PayPal clients will send money to your account and we don't need any private information from your side!

If you ready to exchange and earn money, please, fill out the form here: 
************************

Don't hesitate to contact us with your questions!
We'll contact you as soon as possible. 
Thank you for your attention!

Best regards,
Transgroup Company Administration.


----------



## divoli (27 Août 2007)

Oui mais bon, si tu postes sur MacGe pour relater tous les spams qui se retrouvent dans ta BAL, tu n'es pas sorti de l'auberge.

Donc bof, aucun intérêt.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2007)

phishing classique
poubelle


----------



## Diablogmp3 (27 Août 2007)

Une compagnie qui contacte des particuliers pour gerer des paiements, on aura tout vu.
Sans compter que la page sur lequel on donne toutes les infos n'est pas s&#233;curis&#233;e.
Celui qui remplit &#231;a, il est sur d'avoir des mauvaises surprises.
Regardez le code source de la page, vous allez rire.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Août 2007)

Pourquoi perdre tant de temps l&#224; dessus?
Tissu d'aneries ( et site h&#233;berg&#233; en Malaysie) , ils sont pas si paum&#233;s  ces pseudos bellarusses bidons... 
Arnaque russe classique


----------



## le busson (27 Août 2007)

J'ouvre jamais tous ces trucs moi


----------



## Nouvoul (22 Juillet 2008)

Mail reçu aujourd'hui: ça sent mauvais 
Voir la pièce jointe 17865


----------



## divoli (22 Juillet 2008)

Et en plus, c'est truffé de fautes de syntaxe. 

---> Poubelle.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

compte PayPal bulgare ou ukrainien voir russe ou nigérien...
je pencherais plus pour un moldave ou un albanais, à cause de la traduction.
la maffia russe a les moyens de se payer un bon traducteur.

mais, si tu veux faire un don, n'hésite pas...


*******
have a nice day.

igor.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> (...)
> 
> mais, si tu veux faire un don, n'hésite pas...
> (...)


&#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

oui ne te genes pas de faire un don 
tu veux mon compte paypal ?


----------



## wath68 (22 Juillet 2008)

> Un email frauduleux type commence par une formule de salutation impersonnelle, telle que "Cher utilisateur".
> Remarque : *PayPal utilise toujours vos nom et prénom*.
> 
> Si vous pensez avoir reçu un email frauduleux :
> ...



Source : https://www.paypal.com/fr/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_security-center-outside


----------



## annie92 (22 Juillet 2008)

Phishing ?


----------



## Pat1763 (8 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème un peu surprenant avec PayPal, qui d'un coup d'un seul a décidé d'être "restreint", car "Notre système a détecté des débits inhabituels sur une carte bancaire associée à votre compte PayPal". Je ne comprends rien à ce qui se passe :

- tout d'abord, soupçonnant un phising, j'ai bien regardé les URL ; c'est toujours du https://www.paypal.com/fr/cgi-bin/ qui me semble correct. Et puis, chaque fois que quelque chose est fait, je reçois un mail de confirmation à l'adresse indiquée. 

- mais je me pose la question : comment est-ce que PayPal peut "voir" les mouvements anormaux effectués avec ma carte ? D'autant que j'ai consulté mon relevé de compte en ligne, qui ne mentionne rien d'anormal...

- depuis lors, il me demande des choses curieuses : "confirmez votre compte bancaire" (pour lequel il faut que j'envoie une autorisation de prélèvement au profit de PayPal à ma banque... mais pourquoi faire, puisque tout passe par carte bleue) ? ainsi que "Liez et confirmez votre carte bancaire" où je dois à nouveau rentrer les coordonnées de ma carte de crédit sur leur site (j'avoue à ma grande honte que très confiant, je l'ai fait...). Rien à faire, les blocages subsistent... 

Avez-vous déjà rencontré ce type de problèmes ? Si oui, quelle est la cause, comment le régler efficacement?... Est-ce que je risque quelque chose ? :rose:

En tout état de cause, je viens d'envoyer un mail au service client de PayPal. On verra leur réponse... Mais je ne cache pas que je suis inquiet, d'autant que j'ai besoin de PayPal pour réalimenter mon compte Skype.


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2008)

ca pue le fake
-------

url apparente ou url REELLE?

faire un copier coller dans un fichier texte

quant au servce client j'espere que tu l'as contacté par une autre voie que les liens de ces emails là


----------



## Aliboron (8 Septembre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> "Liez et confirmez votre carte bancaire" où je dois à nouveau rentrer les coordonnées de ma carte de crédit sur leur site (j'avoue à ma grande honte que très confiant, je l'ai fait...). Rien à faire, les blocages subsistent...


Contacte d'urgence ta banque et demande-leur de vérifier les payements par CB. Je suppose que, s'il s'agit de pirates qui doivent utiliser ton numéro de carte, ça sera très rapidement.

Pour info, comme cela est rappelé plus haut, les messages de PayPal sont *toujours* personnalisés avec tes nom et prénom. Jamais "Dear paypal customer" ou autre formule imprécise (voire l'adresse internet).


----------



## Pat1763 (8 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> url apparente ou url REELLE?
> 
> faire un copier coller dans un fichier texte



Réelle : celle qui figure dans mon post résulte justement d'un copier-coller de l'adresse URL (partielle bien sûr) qui figurait dans Safari. 



Aliboron a dit:


> Contacte d'urgence ta banque et demande-leur de vérifier les payements par CB. Je suppose que, s'il s'agit de pirates qui doivent utiliser ton numéro de carte, ça sera très rapidement.



Je regarderai cela demain matin, ce qui me permettra de faire le contrôle des opérations d'aujourd'hui. Le contrôle fait aujourd'hui me donnait connaissance des opérations d'hier, date à laquelle PayPal a envoyé sont message d'alerte. 



Aliboron a dit:


> info, comme cela est rappelé plus haut, les messages de PayPal sont *toujours* personnalisés avec tes nom et prénom. Jamais "Dear paypal customer" ou autre formule imprécise (voire l'adresse internet).



Ca n'a rien à voir avec le fake ci-dessus : le mail mentionnait bien mon nom et prénom, et l'alerte sur leur site était en Français... véritable. :mouais:

A vous lire, les méthodes permettant de déterminer s'il s'agit d'un fake ou non semblent indiquer que l'alerte est réelle... Mais une fois encore, je ne comprends pas cette alerte, alors que par ailleurs tout reste normal ? :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (8 Septembre 2008)

paypal ( le vrai) est plutôt bien geré 
tu finiras bien par  découvrir le copain aux Dupond ( pardon le pote aux Roses)


----------



## couillaler (9 Septembre 2008)

hello,
un moyen simple de vérifier le schmilblick est d'aller toi même, sans cliquer sur le lien donc, sur le site http://www.paypal.fr . S'il se passe quelque chose avec ton compte, tu le verras rapidement en te connectant dessus. La version 3 de Firefox intègre de plus un icone de couleur verte t'indiquant que tu te trouve bien sur le bon site... certaines toolbar aussi...
Antoine


----------



## Pat1763 (9 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> paypal ( le vrai) est plutôt bien geré
> tu finiras bien par  découvrir le copain aux Dupond ( pardon le pote aux Roses)



Je dirais même plus... c'est étrange... :mouais:



couillaler a dit:


> hello,
> un moyen simple de vérifier le schmilblick est d'aller toi même, sans cliquer sur le lien donc, sur le site http://www.paypal.fr . S'il se passe quelque chose avec ton compte, tu le verras rapidement en te connectant dessus. La version 3 de Firefox intègre de plus un icone de couleur verte t'indiquant que tu te trouve bien sur le bon site... certaines toolbar aussi...
> Antoine



Merci de la suggestion ! Fait aussi, et avec les mêmes résultats... 


Sinon j'ai vérifié mon compte ce matin, qui est toujours normal...


----------



## schwebb (9 Septembre 2008)

Prendre l'habitude de visiter ce site.


----------



## Pat1763 (3 Octobre 2008)

Bon, au final, j'ai demandé à PayPal de fermer mon compte... :rose:

Le blocage dont je vous parlais était réel. Ils m'ont donné une marche à suivre pour débloquer mon compte, particulièrement mal expliquée d'ailleurs (une action de "résolution du problème" était assortie d'un lien qui pointait sur une page n'ayant rien à voir) et de jours en jours, de semaines en semaines, rien ne se passait de leur côté, alors que j'avais enfin réussi à faire tout ce qui était demandé (sauf envoyer l'autorisation de prélèvement à ma banque, faut pas pousser).

Au final, ils m'ont indiqué qu'il fallait que j'envoie une copie de mon relevé bancaire. J'ai arrêté les frais, et leur ai demandé de clôturer mon compte... ce qui n'est toujours pas fait bien entendu... 

PayPal c'est super quand ça marche, mais alors dès qu'il y a un grain de sable...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Octobre 2008)

Pat1763 a dit:


> PayPal c'est super quand ça marche, mais alors dès qu'il y a un grain de sable...



grain d'sable 

allez hop 
histoire de remonter le moral en mode 80's

_ Quand t'es dans le désert
Depuis trop longtemps
Tu t'demandes à qui ça sert
Toutes les règles un peu truquées
Du jeu qu'on veut t'faire jouer
Les yeux bandés
----
( ptin, après ca  y va s'tirer une balle )

_


----------



## r e m y (3 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ..._( ptin, après ca y va s'tirer une balle )_
> __


 
même pas cap la vieille.... 

(les moins de 40 ans cherchez pas... vous pouvez pas comprendre)


----------



## Pat1763 (4 Octobre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> grain d'sable
> 
> allez hop
> histoire de remonter le moral en mode 80's
> ...


 
Bien vu... 

Merci de me remonter le moral...


----------



## Christiansen (7 Décembre 2008)

j'ai moi aussi eu deux mails d'un faux PayPal me demandant mes codes, ayant prétendument détecté une attaque !! je fais comme tout le monde (j'espère) : je clique sur le paypal enregistré dans mes signets et leur demande confirmation : non, c'est bien une arnaque


----------

